# The Absolute Worst Work-Out



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

This is a story about a workout that I witnessed somebody perform about 10 years ago in a university gym in Canada. It???s a true story (just ask the ambulance driver!).Now, if you’ve spent any time in a gym, you’ve probably seen people using exercise form that is less than perfect. What I was about [...]

*Read More...*


----------

